# 1 man spray crew



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

here in the northwest things are slow as it gets ive worked for the same company spraying for 13 years and av average 4 houses a day when we have that mutch i am a 1 man crew scraping and sweaping after our finishers masking spraying pva and orange peel then cleaning again and hauling out extra materials / scafold is this normal in your arera ?


----------

